# Toshiba satellite 1130



## cool breeze (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi,

Have a toshiba sat 1130, it hasn't been used for quite awhile,switched on and all that is coming up is:

Intel UNDI, PXE-2.0(build 082)

Copyright (c)1997-2000 Intel Corporation

For Realtek RTL8139(X)/8130/810X/ PCI Fast Ethernet Controller v2.13 (020326)
PXE-E61: Media test failure,check cable
PXE-M0F: Exiting PXE ROM.

What cable am i looking for?.

Would like to see what is on the disk.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Well its trying to network boot. You may want to go into the bios and set the bootup to be Floppy->CD-ROM->HDD and network last. If it already is that way then you have to find out why you PC isn't booting to the HDD as it should.


----------



## cool breeze (Nov 30, 2005)

StumpedTechy said:


> Well its trying to network boot. You may want to go into the bios and set the bootup to be Floppy->CD-ROM->HDD and network last. If it already is that way then you have to find out why you PC isn't booting to the HDD as it should.


Everything is set as you suggested,still no go.

Did notice when in BIOS hard drive, it said ' none' but there is one one in.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

If it says none in HDD then you may have a defective HDD. I'ld put in a live CD of knoppix and see if you see the HDD in that OS. If not then you need to look at possibly replacing the hdd.


----------



## cool breeze (Nov 30, 2005)

StumpedTechy said:


> If it says none in HDD then you may have a defective HDD. I'ld put in a live CD of knoppix and see if you see the HDD in that OS. If not then you need to look at possibly replacing the hdd.


HI StrumpTechy,

Sorry for taking so long in answering, slight problems.

Will have a look for this 'knoppix'.

Thanks for your help so far.


----------



## cool breeze (Nov 30, 2005)

I hope i've done this right,downloaded 'knoppix_v5.0.1cd-2oo6-6-01-en.torrent'.

Put it in the laptop,could hear the disk running,nothing else was happening,the same script as first post.

So i shall assume HDD has gone to HDD heaven, or have i missed something?.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

No if you download the torrent you have to use a torrent client (not supported by these boards) to download the iso. and ISO is a CD image and this has to be burned to a CD.

Go here - http://www.knopper.net/knoppix-mirrors/index-en.html
Pick any site under here - Download KNOPPIX from Mirrors - and in there pick the latest *.ISO you can find e.g. KNOPPIX_V5.0.1CD-2006-06-01-EN.iso

Be warned its about a 750 meg download. if you have a small fast dl then you have downloaded the wrong item.


----------



## cool breeze (Nov 30, 2005)

StumpedTechy said:


> No if you download the torrent you have to use a torrent client (not supported by these boards) to download the iso. and ISO is a CD image and this has to be burned to a CD.
> 
> Go here - http://www.knopper.net/knoppix-mirrors/index-en.html
> Pick any site under here - Download KNOPPIX from Mirrors - and in there pick the latest *.ISO you can find e.g. KNOPPIX_V5.0.1CD-2006-06-01-EN.iso
> ...


Thanks again ST,

696.2mg.

Will get this one,let you know how i get on.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Okay I am going to be on vacation so let me go over the rest of the scenario.

If knoppix does not show the HDD (I believe on Linux its HDA1 your looking for) then the next step is to remeove the HDD from the laptop and put it into a desktop OR into a drive caddy to connect ot a desktop.

What this does is tell you if the HDD is bad or if the HDD controller of the laptop is bad.

The 2 things you need are 1 a 2.5 to 3.5 IDE adapter (this is the only thing needed if your going to attach it to a PC ribbon cable) AND a USB 2.0 drive tray.

Then see if its recognized in the other PC. If it IS recognized you probably have a bad controller on your laptop MB and your looking at a full MB replacement for it to work. If its not recognized there then you want to buy a new HDD and install it in the laptop.

Hopefully this provides you enough direction and others can help if you have more questions... I'll check up in a week and see how things went.


----------



## cool breeze (Nov 30, 2005)

Thanks ST,

We'll see what happens.

Enjoy your hols.


----------

